# Outdoor Craftshow



## dalewaite48 (Mar 13, 2015)

How does anyone handle doing craft shows outside in the hot summers. I thought maybe someone may have some good ideas. I sell CP soaps, lotions and Soy candles.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 13, 2015)

You need a good quality tent, or canopy. Spend the extra and get the full three sided, preferably in white. If you have access to electric at your slot, bring a small fan to hang high in your tent. You'll find people coming in to browse that just want to be near the fan,but if you engage them you can get new customers from it. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## brookstonesoaps (Mar 13, 2015)

A good white craft tent with sand bags or some alternative to hold the tent in rain and wind is a good start. If there is electricity available a small fan is advisable too.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Mar 13, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> preferably in white.



Just curious as to why white is preferable.

Edit -- Ah, nevermind. I believe it's to help keep the tent cooler.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 13, 2015)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Just curious as to why white is preferable.
> 
> Edit -- Ah, nevermind. I believe it's to help keep the tent cooler.



Exactly.


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 14, 2015)

A big fan! And a cooler.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 14, 2015)

A good tent is necessary for sure as is a good chair, cooler, paper towel, a banner, weights (pvc pipes filled with sand or cement) and I also put down a nice outdoor rug. I don't usually have access to electricity so I just open the back and usually get a nice cross breeze. One more thing I keep in the car is tarps just in case it rains I can cover my displays. Never know if your tent might spring a leak


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Just curious as to why white is preferable.
> 
> Edit -- Ah, nevermind. I believe it's to help keep the tent cooler.


If you are going to spend the money on a tent white is preferable since there are some craft and farmer markets that require white. I usually only do night markets in the hot summer time or indoor. If I do a morning show I take two sets of samples for my solid lotions and an  ice chest to keep one set cool. I also do not take whipped butter under any circumstances in hot weather. Stay out of hot parking lots and try to get a shade tree. I use a banner across one side to help give some shade and do not use side curtains in the summer. They just hold in the oppressive heat. Even here I do markets some afternoons that are 115 degrees in the summer. LOL, Sunny CA ;-). I had to rearrange my booth last night since our weather turned to over 90 so my lotions would be on the shady side. I now have a 3 open sided booth right in the middle of the corner so no building cast shade. It is a prime market spot so I will deal with it  . Also when you book try to talk to the market manager about a shady side. 
I also take a large mister bottle with water and ice cubes for spritzing ourselves with.


----------



## Dorymae (Mar 14, 2015)

Although I see why you have the open sides, I would still suggest get one with sides as they can either be rolled up or removed depending on the style.  It is nice to have the option.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 14, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Although I see why you have the open sides, I would still suggest get one with sides as they can either be rolled up or removed depending on the style.  It is nice to have the option.


Most quality tents do come with sides and are necessary if leaving a tent overnight at multiple day shows. LOL, I have not put on sides in 2 yrs doing 2-4 per week, but then I use all the real estate available to me with my tent and no room for sides. The biggest key to surviving craft fairs weekly is having multiple products...sorry about the slight off topic but 8 tables in a 10x10 does not leave much room for sides and sides are freakin' hot and claustrophobic. LOL, I use my sides during my winter multi day craft fair to cover my tables at night.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Mar 18, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> 8 tables in a 10x10 does not leave much room for sides


 
Wow, you really pack it! Haha. Love it.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 18, 2015)

girlishcharm2004 said:


> Wow, you really pack it! Haha. Love it.


Yes I do!! I am fortunate that I have a space directly in the middle of the street with my 3 open sides. So I do fudge most of the time and extend out from my tent, but can get all in the 10x10 confines if I have to


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Apr 2, 2015)

As everyone says, a white tent for one thing.  If you have anhydrous body butter- I can and do sell them in hot outdoor summer markets, but it takes extra planning and work.  Get a big a** cooler.  Get a ton of water bottles. Freeze 'em.  Place 3 water bottles in a gallon zip lock bag with a paper towel inside the bag on each side.  Zip it up.  Line the bottom of the cooler like this in a single layer. Lay a layer of thin but absorbent kitchen towlels over the frozen water bottles.  Now a layer or three of body butter.  'Nother layer of kitchen towels. Layer of gallon bags with frozen bottles and paper towels.  More towels, more body butter, etc. I know it seems like I'm going nutty with the paper towels and the kitchen towels and the plastic bags- I'm not.  Ice=moisture and ice also=condensation.  Bad stuff for labels.  Now, for your display- keep that body butter moving!  Never too long in the sun!  So, scent A is in the sun, scent B in the shade.  Next hour, switch 'em.  Then (and you have to be vigilant) figure out that consistency that's the point of no return.  I know when mine is passing from loose creamy to translucent liquid, it's trash- it'll be grainy the next day.  Just before that point, back in the cooler it goes.  The key is I'm moving product and rotating it all flippin day. But, body butter is an enormous seller for me- it's well worth my effort.


----------

